# Looking for rats in the El Paso TX area



## SchusterKMRatties (Aug 18, 2012)

Hello, so I know I just went through a rattie death (and will probably go through another in a couple months) but I have a cousin who is looking to adopt her first rattie pair and we are having SO much trouble finding rats in the area.

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## SchusterKMRatties (Aug 18, 2012)

We're all good now! I was able to find a very nice pair of boys, brothers actually, that will do amazingly. One is a hairless and one has fur, but they are adorable! I know she will love them.


----------



## Lovingly (Jun 24, 2013)

Their is a great facebook group called Rat Assosiation Of Texas  it is a great place to meet fellow texas rat owners


----------



## SchusterKMRatties (Aug 18, 2012)

Thanks  I'll have to check them out!


----------



## SchusterKMRatties (Aug 18, 2012)

Update: The cousin isn't getting the pair mentioned above! She is getting a second pair, as the hairless has sight issues and I fear he would be a little too much for her to handle as first time rats. She's getting another young pair of brothers and continues to ask many questions ALL the time for more info about caring for and raising her ratties.


----------

